# Using Instagram to market a line of t-shirts?



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

Been using instagram for a while now as a way of gaining exposure for my website and also to find inspiration. Allot of good artists posting their work far in advance to them being visible or available anywhere else. Starting to really see the value of instagram. I think almost all other social media platforms are over crowded with stuff you don't want to use or see where as instagram is ideal.

Thanks
Matt


----------



## losttrail (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Instagram*

Just getting familiar with instagram.. Thanks for the tip..


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Instagram*



mattybear said:


> What's your username?


What are you getting from Insta ???


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

I hated instagram before hating instagram was cool. I share my pics via a Polaroid and a bullitan board at the local library.


----------



## Pieute (Apr 10, 2012)

Instagram has been a great resource for me.


----------



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Instagram*



printingray said:


> What are you getting from Insta ???


What do you mean?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I think almost all other social media platforms are over crowded with stuff you don't want to use or see where as instagram is ideal.


Doesn't that mean that Instagram will soon be over crowded with people trying to sell stuff which will drive people away?

I'm sure there's a way to use Instagram to market a clothing line (even with over crowding, I think Facebook and Twitter are still good for that if you're willing to put the time in), especially since it's such a visual platform.

The challenge is that Instagram doesn't really allow any outside linking and is mostly all mobile (although they just announced web profile pages), so a person can see the t-shirt image, but can't take any action like click through and buy it.

That being said, I just remembered seeing an article about a new company that is allowing people to use Instagram as an ecommerce platform: Announcing in-stream commerce on Instagram | Chirpify


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

This sounds interesting. Especially since all the younger gen. use instagram.


----------



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

Rodney said:


> Doesn't that mean that Instagram will soon be over crowded with people trying to sell stuff which will drive people away?
> 
> I'm sure there's a way to use Instagram to market a clothing line (even with over crowding, I think Facebook and Twitter are still good for that if you're willing to put the time in), especially since it's such a visual platform.
> 
> ...



The point is instagram is a far more visual platform than Facebook and Twitter. 

In terms of instagram overcrowding I don't think it can due to it's very nature. Through using the platform I have discovered that allot of people set up accounts post a few photos but then begin to focus more on discovering than sharing. The problem with twitter and Facebook is that everyone has something to say and everyone thinks what they have to say is important and insightful. 

I think that instagram is the best platform for visual creatives and artists. 

Matt
deadmanvalley.com | Homepage
instagram: matt_deadmanvalley


----------



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

Pieute said:


> Instagram has been a great resource for me.


What is your username?


----------



## mattybear (Jun 8, 2012)

Rodney said:


> Doesn't that mean that Instagram will soon be over crowded with people trying to sell stuff which will drive people away?
> 
> I'm sure there's a way to use Instagram to market a clothing line (even with over crowding, I think Facebook and Twitter are still good for that if you're willing to put the time in), especially since it's such a visual platform.
> 
> ...


Instagram just announced web profiles.


----------



## Pieute (Apr 10, 2012)

mattybear said:


> What is your username?


Pieuteclothing mate


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

Seems a lot more intimate then other networks for visual artists, may not sell stuff directly, but building up a strong fan base. I don't have a smart phone thought, so i cant join in :-(


----------



## dpalacios670 (Oct 13, 2013)

How do you promote your business? Use hashtags? If so which ones? I have seen some people pay like $1 or so to post their shoes that are for sale and I'm looking for someone who does the same thing. Thanks in advance 

Dreighton
-Matua Clothing


----------



## codyjoe (May 6, 2013)

dpalacios670 said:


> How do you promote your business? Use hashtags? If so which ones?...


Instagram does house a lot of potential but it has to be used the right way. You really need to find the hashtags your target audience is using along with commenting on photos of people you would like to sell to.

I'll use an example once posted on this forum.

Say you specifically sell t-shirts to the surfing/beach crowd out there. You need to find the hashtags these people are using (#surf, #beach, etc.) and go from there. Of course, comment on these users photos as well and start building a network if you really want to get the most out of Instagram.


----------



## OmniPrint Int. (Feb 24, 2010)

I agree! It's a great place to post new products and it's also cool for consumers to see you and your team creating the shirts. Has posting on Instagram helped your sales at all?


----------



## demarrisgene (Apr 19, 2012)

Using Instagram helps me by letting markets I wouldn't have necessiarly tapped into had they not come to my IG page. It's just the latest social media platform until something else comes along.


----------



## stickymy (Jan 25, 2014)

I think that instagram is great source to be able to reach a lot of people, I am going to start using it. thank you


----------



## tristanphillips (Dec 28, 2013)

Instagram is a great way to drive traffic.


----------



## SavageRoot (Jan 11, 2013)

I would be careful with IG. I've used it in 3 different cases,, in all of them I incurred in hashtag problems.. the service has started clamping down on fake users which in return messed with real ones, people used to indulge in hashtag stuffing which led IG to block certain hashtags so that if you use them for a pic of yours it won't show in the searches. This made so that each time I tried with IG, from averaging around 50 likes and fast followers, I was lucky if a post got 3 likes and 1 follower a week... it was so incredibly annoying after a while and it became a full-time job to have to stay behind all the damn glitches and privacy sh*t and hashtag wars the company issued against its users.. social media is something that can amplify your real life "buzz" but don't count on it to blow you up by itself,, you might end up joining at the wrong time (when saturation is at its maximum) or wasting your time.. you'd better off finding a good IGer with thousands of followers and asking him/her to partner in some sort of way that will bring exposure to your brand through them,, I hate social media to be totally honest, call me old


----------

